# S6 Timing belt service cost



## DSG .:R 4 me (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a C5 S6 avant, I found a local shop that gave me a quote to do the timing belt service... belt, H2O pump, tensioners, pulleys, everything. Anyone else done the same on a 4.2? Just curious what everyone is paying for the service. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

I just did the service myself... but labor was free! Sorry I'm not much help. :banghead:


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

*labor*

most shops will charge 6-10 hours labor for full t-belt service w/ waterpump...so at my local dealer thats 97 hr, indy shops 60-80 hour...and then me that charges $40... i'd find a local reputable indy shop...and have them do it....with your supplied parts from europaparts.com, germanautoparts.com, or fcpgroton t- belt kits are oem and prolly the cheapest as far as parts...the parts dept. used to mark up parts up to 30% above normal.... I.E. Audi part- 1.8T cam chain tensioner-769.00 from dealer---- $250 for the same part -SAME WARRANTY- from europa parts... all in all you could do the parts from fcp for $405 for the kit... and find decent labor rates with an estimate or amount up front... and you should be able to come in under 1300...if you were local i would take care of ya for under 1k


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

The receipt for mine is $2100, although that also included the cam shaft tensioner seals. 7.5hrs for the timing belt service, 2.5hrs for the cam shaft tensioners + parts and sales tax. Labour rate was $95/hr. Typically the timing belt service should cost in the $1500ish range at a good indie shop.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Unfortunately, the S6 timing service kit is more expensive than the others.

Also, be sure that the driver's side head is 15 links from TDC mark to TDC mark and the passenger side head is 16 links from mark to mark...


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

Can't see why it should be anymore expensive than the TB service on a C5 4.2L, the parts and procedure are identical.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

http://www.blauparts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=GH21118-A

vs.

http://www.blauparts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=GH21132-A

Unfortunately, it's true. Not a huge difference, but a difference nonetheless.


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

That's another reason not to shop at Blauparts then. The timing belt kit for the S6 and late 2001-04 A6 4.2 is both the identical part number and identical price at ECS Tuning ($414.32). The kit for the 2000 and early 2001 4.2's is actually slightly more expensive than the kit for the S6. The difference in the 4.2 used in the S6 is the intake and intake manifold, the base engine is still just a standard 4.2L. Any shop that's trying to charge you a premium for the TB service on an S6 is doing it just because they think S = $ are trying to rip you off.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

I used those for quick reference. An important thing to remember is that the cheapest price usually means the quality of the part suffers. I didn't buy from either site and would recommend either of them based on my experiences. 

I also didn't pay for labor.


----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)

if you have a buddy that's a tech at an indy german car shop the parts may be wayyyy cheaper than you think. 

my buddy got me the t belt, water pump, seals... etc. for under 100 bux. OEM **** to boot :thumbup: if you can, do it yourself or befriend a master audi tech eace:


----------



## jgruen78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Rictus said:


> http://www.blauparts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=GH21118-A
> 
> vs.
> 
> ...


know this thread is kinda dated but still, I have a question:

do most dealerships or any reputable shops use a similar kit and/or change out all those related parts when doing the timing belt replacement? I ask because I am looking at a C5 S6 with 145k on the ticker and trying to confirm it has all been done.


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

Mr. Rictus said:


> http://www.blauparts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=GH21118-A
> 
> vs.
> 
> ...



Same procedure on all the V8's I work for audi. The RS6 requires it every 35,000 miles because of heat to the belts. The other motors have one more roller , check the pics you will see. Thats why the price is different.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

jgruen78 said:


> know this thread is kinda dated but still, I have a question:
> 
> do most dealerships or any reputable shops use a similar kit and/or change out all those related parts when doing the timing belt replacement? I ask because I am looking at a C5 S6 with 145k on the ticker and trying to confirm it has all been done.


I bought my car from a delership and asked them if the timing belt service was done and they said, "Of course!" Turns out that they mis-timed the driver's side head (it was off by a tooth) and so we had to do the service again... Lo and behold, they only changed the belt and waterpump (which was leaking already). Moral of the story: A true timing belt service requires that all the components be replaced!


----------

